# Looking for a new home theatre in $10000



## johnysamajhdar (Feb 9, 2010)

I am completely new to this field. Please suggest me some good home theatre system including the LCD Screen of around 50+ inches. My budget is $10000. Hoping for some real good advices from my fellow friends. I am here in India and most of the ppl here suggested me to go for Sony Z series LED + Bose Lifestyle system. I need some more suggestion from my friends here in forum that can help me buy and build the best possible home theatre system in this budget. 

Thanks a lot in advance to all my frnds who can help me out in building my home theatre system.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

johnysamajhdar said:


> I am completely new to this field. Please suggest me some good home theatre system including the LCD Screen of around 50+ inches. My budget is $10000. Hoping for some real good advices from my fellow friends. I am here in India and most of the ppl here suggested me to go for Sony Z series LED + Bose Lifestyle system. I need some more suggestion from my friends here in forum that can help me buy and build the best possible home theatre system in this budget.
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance to all my frnds who can help me out in building my home theatre system.


Bose = Better of somewhere else

They are overpriced junk to put it kindly.

I'd suggest a Kuro or Panasonic Plasma nothing even compares to these TVs in the LCD screens. 

For speakers look at B&Ws(top brand IMO), Paradigm, KEF, Infiity. If you don't mind shipping from USA than an SVS setup would do the trick. All of these systems are vastly superior to BOSE. 

If you want a small speaker setup with Bose like size, but higher sound quality. Look at the KEF 3000 series. It will cost you less, sound better, and work with any normal receiver setup. 

For receivers Denon, Marantz, Onkyo, HK are all decent brands. Don't buy Sony receivers they simply aren't that good.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Johnny, Bose would be a poor decision as far as value and performance goes. Where in India are you located? I will try to look into what A/V Brands are available in your area.

Being in India, you should have access to a wide range of Specialist A/V Companies. However, I cannot say enough that Bose would not be the way the overwhelming majority of Members here would go.
Here is a great article that better articulates what I am trying to say:http://www.intellexual.net/bose.html
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## johnysamajhdar (Feb 9, 2010)

I am based in delhi. I have no options to import things from usa bcos i have heard that customs impsose so much duty on those products that they become more costly. I prefer buying prodcuts from delhi only. Someone also suggested me Cadence audio from Pune. I don't knw anything much about home theatres i would appreciate if someone can help me suggesting the best stack for me in this value of $10000 because its my hard earned money and i have saved it for this passion only for last several years. i really don't want to waste it on some system. Once again thanks a zillion times for helping me out on this topic.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

johnysamajhdar said:


> I am based in delhi. I have no options to import things from usa bcos i have heard that customs impsose so much duty on those products that they become more costly. I prefer buying prodcuts from delhi only. Someone also suggested me Cadence audio from Pune. I don't knw anything much about home theatres i would appreciate if someone can help me suggesting the best stack for me in this value of $10000 because its my hard earned money and i have saved it for this passion only for last several years. i really don't want to waste it on some system. Once again thanks a zillion times for helping me out on this topic.


http://www.audiovisionindia.com/

Try them out. It looks like they have a place in New Delhi.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Hysterical. I was just looking at them myself. I did a search for B&W Speakers in India. It looks like they are only available in Mumbai. Perhaps only B&W is available at the Mumbai location of Audio Vision India.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## johnysamajhdar (Feb 9, 2010)

i have seen this website b4 they are not in delhi i think...Moreover i am looking for a custom made home theatre system like what all i can get in $10000 budget
LED / LCD Display
Speakers 7.1 or 12.1 system
Amp
Pre Amp
Woofers
Audio/Video Receivers

Anthing else if required please let me know. Does this all make a home theatre system ? Please suggest me something good for my HT system.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Do you have access to Onkyo or Integra over there? They make a fantastic receiver or Pre-Pro for home theater thats very had to beat. There is allot of over priced gear out there and you may find that going with a mix of brands will yield you better results and for less. The key think is to not buy gear that is no name or you may get less that what you want for quality.
The Sanyo projectors are a very good choice and get very good reviews. I personally have the Z4 and before that the Z2 and like them allot.
I also second the NO Bose route.


----------



## johnysamajhdar (Feb 9, 2010)

That's wht i am requesting my friends here to suggest me which all components i should go for to build me home theatre system. pls suggest me with brands and models which can be the best mix and match in this budget.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

For speakers have a look for Monitor Audio, Martin Logan, JBL or as suggested B&W just to name a few. Panasonic also make a great projector. For BluRay look at Panasonic, Pioneer, Sony or even Oppo.


----------



## johnysamajhdar (Feb 9, 2010)

hey tony i am watching ur website and your home theatre room with all ur equipments. can you suggest me how much to spend to build something like you have ?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thats a bit hard to do but just for the room, building the walls, electrical, cables and some room basic treatments your looking at anywhere between $800-$1500. 
Equipment similar in quality that I have would run you about $7500


----------



## johnysamajhdar (Feb 9, 2010)

can anyone suggest me which brands and which models shud i go for and what all equipment makes a complete home theatre system. Pls i am waiting for the response and suggestions from my friends.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Have a look at this post here and scroll down to the "more than $1200 range". It will give you some good ideas for starters.


----------



## johnysamajhdar (Feb 9, 2010)

thanks tony  for the link but i think my budget is $10000 not $1200 to build my home theatre system. so kindly suggest something that comes under $10000


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Get yourself the Onkyo 876 if you can as its an amazing receiver for the money. The Onkyo 5007 and 3007 are also gret receivers.
A Sanyo PLV700 is a good projector or even better the Panasonic AE4000.
The B&W 600 series is a very nice speaker system.


----------



## johnysamajhdar (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks a lot my frnd


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

So what have you decided on John, Did you make any purchases?


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> Get yourself the Onkyo 876 if you can as its an amazing receiver for the money. The Onkyo 5007 and 3007 are also gret receivers.
> A Sanyo PLV700 is a good projector or even better the Panasonic AE4000.
> The B&W 600 series is a very nice speaker system.


I must say the B&W 600 series is way too boomy for my taste. The Onkyo 876 is very nice though.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

lsiberian said:


> I must say the B&W 600 series is way too boomy for my taste.


Thats more than likely room acoustics. Placement is important for the 600's


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> Thats more than likely room acoustics. Placement is important for the 600's


And preferences, I am by no means a bass head. I personally loved the 705s.


----------

